# rod holders to stand up right in the bed of my truck



## JordanVincent10

anyone done this before? i have a 2000 tacoma and their are no slots to put a 2 X 4 down with rod holders bracketed and screwed in as ive seen done before.. their are, however, metal brackets on each corner of the truck bed... any ideas?

thanks, Jordan


----------



## sammytx

this is what I made for my Tundra, I got some metric machine screws to tie into the threaded anchors that are intended for the rail system (that I was too cheap to buy) works great, holds 12 rods. a 2x6, some 1.5" PVC, and some aluminum bar that I bent to tie it into the anchors in the truck bed.
-Sammy


----------



## JordanVincent10

wow, looks nice. i might have to try and do something like that. 

when you screw into the truck bed though.. does that open a opportunity for the bed to rust where you put a hole through it..?


----------



## sammytx

I didn't drill into the bed, there are existing threaded anchors installed there. I haven't noticed any rust issues so far, the inserts probably got some factory primer and paint or maybe they are something that is already corrosion resistant. I did have to make sure that the vendor plugged the holes when spraying in the bedliner and kept them clear though.
Sammy


----------



## JordanVincent10

Ohh alright. Thanks i like the idea!


----------



## JFolm

My FIL built some that are out of 2x4 and pvc. Just build legs out of the 2x4 to make it stable. 45* the one that you mount the pvc on so it doesn't stand straight up. I will have to get a pic.


----------



## JonahT

Ive seen them made out of pvc and they just sit in the bed of your truck not screwed in to anything


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish

Check mine out, just posted it up.


----------



## aggieanglr

Built mine out of PVC with two legs that turn and run flat on the bed. Set a cooler on top and strap it in and you're set.


----------



## Lagniappe2008

I built this a couple of years ago. I can carry 50 wides in this thing. I like it cuz it keeps the rods from sticking up and also leaves room for other stuff.


----------



## JordanVincent10

Looks nice! Pretty good idea, thanks for the pic and reply, 

Thanks to everyone that shared their ideas and methods of making their own


----------



## Roofish

Here ya go, this has since had rodholders plumber's glued upright & the base is filled with pebbles. Doesn't budge @ 80 mph.


----------



## hook'n'em

*PVC*

Took about 30 minutes and $25.


----------



## hook'n'em

Forgot Pic


----------



## Roofish

Watchout for trees, that is why I put mine in the bed of the truck


----------

